# EOS R buying decision



## XL+ (Jun 22, 2019)

Good morning!
The EOS R is getting more and more interesting for me. As an addition to the 5D MK4.
I own just EF lenses. I do mostly birding and landscape.
Can you tell me, how fast the autofocus of the EOS R is, compared to the MK4, when mounted on the 600mm MK2 or the 100-400mm MKII? I read a lot where reviewers say, the autofocus speed is increased on EOS RF lenses, but on EF lenses?

The next interesting feature are the adapters. Is the ND version adapter optically in an high league? I had an expensive variable ND filter, who produced inverse-vigentted-patterns, where the edges were lighter than the center. Can I use the filter of the 600mm MKII in the adapter, when I use another lens?

BG
Erik


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (Jun 22, 2019)

Cant mention about you specific lens with the R, but I find on my 300/4LIS with or without 1.4x the speed of focus is about the same in bright light, and better in lower light. Also love the brightness of the R screen when light is poor. Be advised there is a bit of a learning curve which not everyone likes, or gets used to. And, the abundance of customization takes some trial and error. Some of the features are not explained well in the manual. I hardly pick up the big heavy slrs any more.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 22, 2019)

Boudreaux&Thibodeaux said:


> Cant mention about you specific lens with the R, but I find on my 300/4LIS with or without 1.4x the speed of focus is about the same in bright light, and better in lower light. Also love the brightness of the R screen when light is poor. Be advised there is a bit of a learning curve which not everyone likes, or gets used to. And, the abundance of customization takes some trial and error. Some of the features are not explained well in the manual. I hardly pick up the big heavy slrs any more.


On what focus mode is that? For birding, it is often using the centre point focus.


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (Jun 22, 2019)

My birding is mostly backyard stuff, just for fun these days. Used to be down at Eco Pond at Flamingo (Everglades) and other assorted Florida locales. But right now, I'm using continuous (servo) focus mode for birds, and tend to adjust the spot according to the rest of the image to get something (or try to get....) visually interesting. The R has so many focus spots you can't hardly count 'em, and they all work perfectly. Unless I'm really close, I tend to not use a single spot, as DOF will get the eyes in focus, but if I'm really close... its one spot. Again, on the R it doesn't matter which you use, they all work great, and can be slid across the image with your thumb, so you can rearrange 'em pretty easily on the go.

The only complaint I've heard about birding with the R is that battery life is short when keeping the EVF on all the time while peering through it. I don't find it that bad, and a battery will last at least a morning and half an afternoon. Just carry a spare, aftermarket batteries are pretty cheap.


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 23, 2019)

FWIW, the RP with adapter using the 100-400 mkii and a 1.4 is quick. Have not noticed any searching. While I've not timed it next to my 5Div and this lens combo, I'd say it is at least comparable. I would, however, suspect battery life to be less than the DSLR. And, if you do any BIF, the lag of the EVF and FPS might be an issue. But, at thos point, I've not had much experience compared to the DSLR. 

If the R is useful for your needs, I'd not let the focus with the RF-EF adapter stop you.


----------



## Bert63 (Jun 28, 2019)

I have the EOS-R and the 5D4 and use the 100-400L II and 1.4 III extensively on both. The 5D4 is faster by far, but the EOS-R is no slouch - completely usable. It's faster without the 1.4 III.

BIFs aren't an issue.

100% AI SERVO for me.

Can't speak to the 600mm or ND situation.

in most cases I'm finding myself liking the EOS-R over the 5D4. The buffer is bottomless.

I have the grip so battery life hasn't been an issue, but the 5D4 is better on battery life unless you use power saving mode on the EOS-R, then it's a wash.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2019)

I have a 5D MK IV and the R. I haven't timed the AF on both, but they are both fast. However, when I put on a 2X TC, the R autofocuses and my 5D MK IV will not unless I put it into liveview. Then I stack TC's (1.4X + 2X), I can still autofocus if I manually put the lens in the approximate range. One trick for a very distant subject from MFD is to first focus 100 ft away then on the distant object. Of course, if you are near MFD, it will focus on objects 100 ft or less just fine but slowly. I use the limiter with stacked TC's.

Silent shutter is nice, but no flash. You won't scare birds with the shutter or the flash. But they may not be well lighter either.


----------



## Bert63 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have a 5D MK IV and the R. I haven't timed the AF on both, but they are both fast. However, when I put on a 2X TC, the R autofocuses and my 5D MK IV will not unless I put it into liveview. Then I stack TC's (1.4X + 2X), I can still autofocus if I manually put the lens in the approximate range. One trick for a very distant subject from MFD is to first focus 100 ft away then on the distant object. Of course, if you are near MFD, it will focus on objects 100 ft or less just fine but slowly. I use the limiter with stacked TC's.
> 
> Silent shutter is nice, but no flash. You won't scare birds with the shutter or the flash. But they may not be well lighter either.



Would love to see examples of your shots with the 2X. Also - which lens are you using these combos on?


----------

